# Chasis para circuitos de audio? Como evitar ruidos?



## marvel (Feb 3, 2009)

Hola! Que tal? La verdad es que no sabia donde crear este tema, pero me parece que esta es la seccion indicada...

La pregunta es.. Por que se usan chasis metalicos para los circuitos de audio? me refiero a tanto de pequeña, como de gran señal...
Si no me equivoco, me parece que sirve para prevenir oscilaciones/ruidos y esas cosas, pero la verdad no estoy seguro..

Habria algun problema con usar chasis de madera? Asi tambien se evita el tener que asilar las placas del chasis para evitar cortocircuitos...


Por favor, podria alguien decirme? Por que motivo usar chasis metalicos y no de madera? Cuales son los beneficios y desventajas de cada uno?

Muchas gracias! Espero su respuesta!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 3, 2009)

marvel dijo:
			
		

> ...Por que se usan chasis metalicos para los circuitos de audio?...
> Si no me equivoco, ... sirve para prevenir oscilaciones/ruidos y esas cosas, ...
> Habria algun problema con usar chasis de madera?...



Efectivamente se usan de metal para evitar que se filtren interferencias externas. Si se hace de madera hay que blindar (eléctricamente hablando) las partes sensibles del aparato. Según sea el caso, puede ser más o menos grave la interferencia.
Sea como sea, conviene que no estén ahí. El uso de una carcasa metálica y cables blindados es la forma más común y barata de evitarlas.
Hay un tutorial de EZavalla sobre cómo evitar algunas interferencias (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/supresion-ruidos-e-interferencias-electromagneticas-17506/). Está bueno, leelo.
Igual de bueno está el de Fogonazo sobre diseño de fuentes (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/), que también introducen ruidos si no están bien hechas.

Saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 3, 2009)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta!

Ahora voy a leer bien el tutorial de EZavalla.. El de Fogonazo ya lo habia leido justo hace un rato, y ya lo tengo implementado al esquema de mi amplificador..

Unas ultimas preguntas, cuando hablas de cables blindados a que tipo de cables te referis? A los comunes de audio que vienen envainados? O algun cable un poco mas especifico?
Ah, y una mas: Suele usarse el chasis como masa general? Pregunto esto porque yo tengo un combo marshall de guitarra de 10wRMS, y cuando le conecto un mp3 (que tiene carcaza metalica) a la entrada auxiliar, si lo toco con las manos mete ruido a la salida... Por eso me da la idea de que poner la masa al chasis va a meter ruido, pero nose... Es conveniente o no usar el chasis como masa? 

Gracias de nuevo por tu respuesta!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 3, 2009)

Ademas de eso le da buen aspecto y buena presentacion a tu proyecto.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 3, 2009)

De nada, Marvel.



			
				marvel dijo:
			
		

> ... cuando hablas de cables blindados a que tipo de cables te referis?...


Blindado=Mallado=Apantallado=Cable con uno o más conductores internos, rodeados por algún tipo de malla conductora y generalmente por un aislador externo.
En realidad hay ciertas diferencias entre esas categorías, aunque a este nivel de discusión podemos obviarlas. Te adjunto un gráfico con distintos cables apantalados/blindados.



			
				marvel dijo:
			
		

> Suele usarse el chasis como masa general? Pregunto esto porque yo tengo un combo marshall de guitarra de 10wRMS, y cuando le conecto un mp3 (que tiene carcaza metalica) a la entrada auxiliar, si lo toco con las manos mete ruido a la salida...Es conveniente o no usar el chasis como masa?...


El chasis se usa (en general) como _anclaje_ de la masa estrella. Todos los conductores que se conectan a masa lo hacen juntos en un solo punto, formando algo similar a una estrella. Se hace para evitar los famosos bucles de masa. Según qué y cómo se conecte, la unión se hace directamente o por medio de una resistencia de bajo valor y un condensador (y quizá algún otro componente).
Eso sí: La carcasa metálica se conecta a la tierra del tomacorriente para evitar que dé corriente en caso de haber alguna falla o pérdida.

Saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 3, 2009)

Acabo de terminar de leer uno de los articulos del tutorial de EZavalla y me saco muchas dudas!

Ahora comprendo bien el tema de las masas! Y muchas gracias por sus aportes tambien! Ya tengo bien claro como conectar las etapas!

De nuevo gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 3, 2009)

De nada


----------



## marvel (Feb 5, 2009)

Me surgió otra duda, al ver muchos amplificador (de gente de aca del foro)... Para interconectar las distintas etapas (ejemplo: pre, eq, vumetro, etapa de potencia, etc) vi que usan, como ya me dijeron ustedes, cable blindado, pero lo conectan directamente a las placas (lo que en mi opinión es algo  no muy práctico, ya que para reparar o modificar algunas etapas, o para agregar mas cosas, habría que desoldar, y volver a soldar los cables.. y peor si se le coloca termocontraible, porque es mas problema aún)..

La pregunta es, el uso de conectores de pines (como hay en la imagen que subo) podía introducir ruidos? Ya que así sería muchísimo mas práctico, se pueden conectar/desconectar las etapas sin desoldar nada... Obviamente, el cable utilizado sería blindado...

Y una duda mas tengo.. Para mi amplificador necesitaría usar dos transformadores: uno para la etapa de potencia y otro para toda la etapa de baja señal... La pregunta es, como conecto entonces las masas al chasis? Cual sería el punto de convergencia de todas las masas? El medio entre los capacitores de filtrado de la fuente de baja señal, o el de la fuente para la potencia? Desde donde conecto el chasis con la masa?

Que me dicen? Espero puedan responderme! Muchas graciass!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 5, 2009)

marvel dijo:
			
		

> Me surgió otra duda, al ver muchos amplificador (de gente de aca del foro)... Para interconectar las distintas etapas (ejemplo: pre, eq, vumetro, etapa de potencia, etc) vi que usan, como ya me dijeron ustedes, cable blindado, pero lo conectan directamente a las placas (lo que en mi opinión es algo  no muy práctico, ya que para reparar o modificar algunas etapas, o para agregar mas cosas, habría que desoldar, y volver a soldar los cables.. y peor si se le coloca termocontraible, porque es mas problema aún)..
> 
> La pregunta es, el uso de conectores de pines (como hay en la imagen que subo) podía introducir ruidos? Ya que así sería muchísimo mas práctico, se pueden conectar/desconectar las etapas sin desoldar nada... Obviamente, el cable utilizado sería blindado...



No se de cual foto hablas, pero yo no los conecto a las plaquetas precisamente por lo que vos decís, los problemas que trae soldarlos y desoldarlos y comerse la plaqueta ante un error. Yo uso "pines torneados" para circuitos impresos (fijate en la fotos que puse en el hilo "fotos de amplificador hechos en casa"). A esos pines podes soldarles el cable o bien, soldar el cable a un terminal que se "enchufa" en el pin. Esto ultimo lo suelo hacer para las alimentaciones y parlantes, y para las entradas, normalmente sueldo el cable blindado.



			
				marvel dijo:
			
		

> Y una duda mas tengo.. Para mi amplificador necesitaría usar dos transformadores: uno para la etapa de potencia y otro para toda la etapa de baja señal... La pregunta es, como conecto entonces las masas al chasis? Cual sería el punto de convergencia de todas las masas? El medio entre los capacitores de filtrado de la fuente de baja señal, o el de la fuente para la potencia? Desde donde conecto el chasis con la masa?



Y cual es el problema? Todas las masas se unen en el terminal (tornillo) que has puesto en el chasis, junto con  la puesta a tierra de la línea. Esto no vale para los conectores de entradas que van al preamplificador, que deben estar aislados del chasis, pero eso da para otra conversación.

Saludos!


----------



## marvel (Feb 5, 2009)

> Y cual es el problema? Todas las masas se unen en el terminal (tornillo) que has puesto en el chasis, junto con la puesta a tierra de la línea. Esto no vale para los conectores de entradas que van al preamplificador, que deben estar aislados del chasis, pero eso da para otra conversación.



Ahora que lo pienso tenes razon... La pregunta era porque leí el tuto de Fogonazo sobre las fuentes de alimentación, y también los pdf's que vos publicaste en otro post sobre todos los metodos que existen para evitar ruidos, sobre los sistemas balanceados vs desbalanceados, etc., y me habia quedado con una idea de que todas las masas debian ir al medio de los capacitores de la fuente, y unicamente de ahi al chassis... Pero no me di cuenta que es lo mismo que todas se unan al chassis directamente en un solo lugar jeje  (a veces no me llega bien el agua al tanque) Gracias por aclararmelo!

Sobre la otra pregunta que hice, entonces supongo que no hay problema con usar los pines   

Gracias por tomarte el tiempo para responder!

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 5, 2009)

Ojo, que depende de varias cosas la forma en que vas a hacer la conexión final. El problema de unir en el centro de los capacoçitores de la fuente, es que ahí se produce mucho ruido por el tipo de corrientes que fluyen, así que la que hay que hacer es sacar de ese punto un cable gordo y mandar ahí todos los retornos de masa. Si eso mismo lo hacemos en el punto del chasis, reducimos un poco los caminos que pueden inducir ruido.

Tene cuidado, que en estas cosas no es lo mismo una conexión directa que a través de 10 cm de cable...

Si se te produce zumbido cuando conectas algun otro equipo (CD player, sintonizador, etc) hay que hacer unas pequeñas modificaciones, pero si la haces como te digo, es mas sencillo cambiarlas después.

Saludos!


----------



## marvel (Feb 5, 2009)

Ah, entonces lo que vos decis es que use un cable gordo tipo bus, lo mas corto posible y que vaya directo al chasis, no? Entonces las demas masas las conecto a este cable gordo tipo bus...

Esa sería la forma mas "eficiente" de conectarla? En ese caso, el cable gordo lo conecto a los capacitores de la fuente grande y el centro de los capacitores de la fuente chica lo mando al cable gordo como las demas fuentes?

Una ultima cosita, la resistencia que se usa para unir las masas al chasis, debe ser de un par de watts? Cual es la forma mas eficiente segun vos? En uno de los pdf's que posteaste vi un monton de formas con resistencias, capacitores, diodos, switchs, etc..


Muchas gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 5, 2009)

Nop...lo que digo es que conectes todos las masas juntas en el tornillo del chasis, y que el centro de los capacitores de las fuentes vayan con un cable gordo a ese punto.

Si vas a usar un ground-loop-breaker, tenes que juntar todas las masas del amplificador, pre, fuentes, etc en otro punto y unir este a chasis y a la tierra de la línea con una resistencia de 10 ohms 5 watts, en paralelo con un capacitor de 100 nF 250 Volts y con dos diodos de 400V 6 Amp en antiparalelo.

Fijate acá que está descripto el por qué de esto: http://sound.westhost.com/earthing.htm
Fijate que este hombre usa un puente de 35 Amp con una conexión tal que lo que hace es poner pares de diodos en antiparalelo que se banca 70 Amperes. Si querés podes hacer eso, pero me aprece medio mucho.

Saludos!


----------



## marvel (Feb 5, 2009)

Me sirvio mucho! Dejo la explicacion por si alguien quiere entender el por qué de la resistencia, el capacitor y los diodos:





> The loop breaker works by adding a resistance in the earth return circuit. This reduces circulating loop currents to a very small value, and thus breaks the loop. The capacitor in parallel ensures that the electronics are connected to the chassis for radio frequency signals, and helps to prevent radio frequency interference. Finally, the diode bridge provides the path for fault currents.



Subo un dibujo de cómo quedaria entonces todo mas o menos...

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 5, 2009)

Ojo Marvel que en el dibujo unís la masa del pre con la del amplificador, y recién desde ahí la mandás al tornillo. Deberían ir cada una al tornillo directamente.

Saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 5, 2009)

Ahhhhh yo pense que daba igual mandarlas todas directo al tornillo o unirlas antes...

Ahora lo subo corregido y listo para que quede bien por si alguien mas lee el post... 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 5, 2009)

Es esa manera de conectarlas o esta otra.
Lo importante, dicho en criollo, es que haya un solo camino por donde las tierras puedan circular. En este caso, la conexión de la masa del pre se hace a través de la malla del cable que lleva la señal hasta el amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 5, 2009)

Gracias por la ayuda, el tiempo y la dedicacion que le pones!

Voy a hacerlo de esa forma entonces!


Saludos cordiales!


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 6, 2009)

Muy buena información en este post, justo lo que buscaba, gracias! Saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets (Abr 10, 2009)

Necesito ayuda   
les cuento:

El problema que tengo es con mi amplificador de guitarra que estoy construyendo, en el cual aparece un ruido molesto cuando conecto mi guitarra 
que al tocar las cuerdas con las manos disminuye.

Tengo conectado el pre y el amp a una sola fuente de alimentación,
creo que la fuente esta bien filtrada

leí el tutorial de EZavalla y la verdad no entiendo mucho 
Ahora estoy por probar conectando el puente de diodos, el capacitor y la resistencia
para ver si desaparece 
Agradecería mucho si alguien me puede ayudar 
ya que desde hace bastante tiempo que vengo armando esto y no lo puedo terminar



gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2009)

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> El problema que tengo es con mi amplificador de guitarra que estoy construyendo, en el cual aparece un ruido molesto cuando conecto mi guitarra que al tocar las cuerdas con las manos disminuye.
> 
> Tengo conectado el pre y el amp a una sola fuente de alimentación, creo que la fuente esta bien filtrada
> 
> ...


¿ Como que *vas* a conectar el puente rectificador y el capacitor ?
¿ Estas haciendo trabajar el amplificador sin esos componentes ?


----------



## MasterofPupets (Abr 11, 2009)

no
me refiero al ground-loop-breaker


----------



## algp (Abr 11, 2009)

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> Necesito ayuda
> les cuento:
> 
> El problema que tengo es con mi amplificador de guitarra que estoy construyendo, en el cual aparece un ruido molesto cuando conecto mi guitarra
> que al tocar las cuerdas con las manos disminuye.



Tal como lo describes me hace pensar en falta de tierra. Tienes conexion de tierra disponible? Usualmente una buena conexion de tierra ayuda mucho a reducir interferencias. No en todas partes se dispone de conexion a tierra en instalaciones domesticas, aun asi un cable conectado a un punto determinado puede servir. Yo a veces he usado grifos de agua en casas antiguas ( que tienen tuberias metalicas ), o alguna pieza metalica unida a la estructura de la casa.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Abr 11, 2009)

La única conexión de tierra disponible que tengo es de mi equipo de aire acondicionado.
Voy a conectarlo a ver si disminuye


----------



## Cuestavi08 (Jun 29, 2009)

hola muchachos solo con poniendo la masa al chasis o también a tierra de la casa?

ah otra cosa el me podrían decir todas las conexiones que llevan el cable mallado?

muchísimas gracias


----------



## Pelelalo (Oct 17, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y cual es el problema? Todas las masas se unen en el terminal (tornillo) que has puesto en el chasis, junto con  la puesta a tierra de la línea. Esto no vale para los conectores de entradas que van al preamplificador, que deben estar aislados del chasis, pero eso da para otra conversación.
> 
> Saludos!



Una pregunta al respecto. Si los conectores de entrada van a la placa del pre, uno de ellos acabará conectado al chasis por medio de la masa del pre. Me explico: Tengo una entrada de linea, entonces 1 de los 2 cables de dicha entrada (si fuera mono) se conecta a la masa del pre. Esa misma masa luego se conecta al chasis, luego

¿está realmente aislada las entradas del pre del chasis?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2011)

Pelelalo dijo:


> Una pregunta al respecto. Si los conectores de entrada van a la placa del pre, uno de ellos acabará conectado al chasis por medio de la masa del pre. Me explico: Tengo una entrada de linea, entonces 1 de los 2 cables de dicha entrada (si fuera mono) se conecta a la masa del pre. Esa misma masa luego se conecta al chasis, luego
> 
> *¿está realmente aislada las entradas del pre del chasis?*


Claro que nó!!!
Las entradas deben quedar conectadas a la masa del chasis. El problema no es que queden conectadas sino *DONDE *quedan conectadas.
A lo que me refiero en lo que citaste es que las masas de las fichas de entrada DEBEN quedar aisladas del chasis en ESE PUNTO, y luego ir a la estrella de masa con un cable.
Si las fichas hicieran contacto con el chasis en el punto donde están puestas, eso inmediatamente crearía un lazo de masa y comenzarían los zumbidos y todas las molestias.


----------



## Pelelalo (Oct 17, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Claro que nó!!!
> Las entradas deben quedar conectadas a la masa del chasis. El problema no es que queden conectadas sino *DONDE *quedan conectadas.
> A lo que me refiero en lo que citaste es que las masas de las fichas de entrada DEBEN quedar aisladas del chasis en ESE PUNTO, y luego ir a la estrella de masa con un cable.
> Si las fichas hicieran contacto con el chasis en el punto donde están puestas, eso inmediatamente crearía un lazo de masa y comenzarían los zumbidos y todas las molestias.



Gracias ezavalla.


----------



## nitai (Dic 22, 2011)

Hola; alguien sabe como va conectada en una potencia profesional la llave de corte de masa que según los manuales dice que es para evitar zumbidos en algunos casos; me parece que la misma lo que hace es conectar o desconectar el chasis de acero de la masa general del equipo; ¿ puede ser ?.
De antemano muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2011)

El switch lo que hace es un puente sobre una resistencia de bajo valor 4,7Ω a 22Ω que conecta tierra de audio con el chasis del equipo.
Se utiliza según el caso, cuando armas tu cadena verificas en que posición obtienes menos zumbido y allí la dejas.


----------



## nitai (Dic 22, 2011)

Gracias che fogonazo, me imaginaba algo por el estilo por el tipo de función que dicen los manuales. Y ya que estamos en épocas anteriores arme varias consolas mezcladoras y le ponía una plaqueta(con amplificador de micrófono control de tono etc) unas 16 en total, y luego armaba la plaqueta del master general y era una tortura las conexiones de masa entre las 16 (que solas andaban muy bien) y la placa del master.
Hoy en día veo por ejemplo la Soundcraft folio, o la peavey y veo que tienen una sola placa gigante por dentro, pero no logro hubicarle la distribución en estrella de las partes de masa, es mas veo masas por cualquier espacio vació que queda para llenarlos; ¿ alguien sabe si acá se cumple la distribución de las masas en estrella o es una tecnología de PCB nueva (en cuanto a lazos de masa obvio) ?.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2011)

El cableado en "Estrella" es importante en circuitos donde circulan corrientes importantes, ya que evita "Lazos de maza".
En una mezcladora donde *NO* hay corrientes solo se busca evitar interferencias EMI, por eso las placas "Gigantes" con todo incluido.


----------



## nitai (Dic 23, 2011)

Nuevamente gracias y buen fin de semana.


----------



## Dano (Dic 23, 2011)

En impresos hacer un conexionado estrella es bastante tortuoso, ademas de que el consumo en las placas es mínimo (caidas de tensión despreciables) , por lo tanto se tiende a hacer un diseño en ramas, siempre hay una rama principal de tierra donde derivan subramas que van hacia los componentes y ocupan todo espacio vacío que exista (EMI).

De cualquier manera siempre se evita que se formen loops de tierra.


----------



## nitai (Dic 23, 2011)

*Dano* dijo:


> De cualquier manera siempre se evita que se formen loops de tierra.


Es cierto; como dije en el post 31 cuando llevaba el bus de masa de las 16 plaquetas (preamplificadores), a la plaqueta general del master (que tenia una dimensión de 13 por 9 cm aproximadamente, y cualquier espacio vació lo rellenaba con planos de masa), cuando corría el cable de masa(bus de masa que venia de los 16 preamplificadores) sobre el mismo plano de masa en la placa del master era impresionante como aumentaba o reducía el zumbido el solo hecho de deslizar el cable por el plano de masa, no lo podíamos creer con un técnico amigo. De todos modos nunca pude dejar ese zumbido de baja frecuencia en cero, siempre algo se escuchaba cuando estaba en vació (en los pasajes silenciosos entre temas musicales).


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2011)

nitai dijo:


> [.........cualquier espacio vació lo rellenaba con planos de masa)...



*! OJO al piojo ¡*​
En la mayoría de los casos eso da buen resultado pero en algunos (Pocos) provoca un *"Desastre"*.
Los planos de maza son muy buenos para derivar a tierra cualquier EMI que deambule por allí, cualquier radiación EMI que ingrese al equipo, siempre preferirá irse a tierra a través del plano en lugar de *"Atacar"* a algún componente electrónico.

Pero, si por ejemplo, un plano de maza pasa dentro del campo magnético que escapa de un transformador de baja calidad, este mismo plano se convierte en una espira parásita que es inducida por el transformador y aparecen diferencias de potenciales entre distintos puntos del plano que se traducen en definitiva en zumbido.

Moraleja:_* "Antes que el percloruro hay que emplear La Neurona"*_


----------



## nitai (Dic 24, 2011)

*Fogonazo* dijo:


> Pero, si por ejemplo, un plano de maza pasa dentro del campo magnético que escapa de un transformador de baja calidad, este mismo plano se convierte en una espira parásita que es inducida por el transformador y aparecen diferencias de potenciales entre distintos puntos del plano que se traducen en definitiva en zumbido.


Bueno esta bien, pero en mi caso la fuente de alimentación la tenia a 2 mts de distancia completamente blindada y regulaba en cada plaqueta con los 78L12 y 79L12, por lo que creo que esa diferencia de potencial en las masas se debía a otra cosa y no al "malvado" transformador.
Suerte y feliz navidad.


----------



## jose monti (Mar 31, 2014)

hola a todos, una consulta, en ese caso, como debería ir conectado el cable de salida (negativo) del parlante. ya que es masa también. no??


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2014)

jose monti dijo:


> hola a todos, una consulta, en ese caso, como debería ir conectado el cable de salida (negativo) del parlante. ya que es masa también. no??



Lee este tema *"Todo el tema"*

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------

